
Building a spontaneous social network - theoryofunknown
https://blog.box.com/blog/box-graph-how-we-built-spontaneous-social-network/
======
kishorajaladi
Drawing implicit and explicit relations with organized content and relations
to people is a key path for every domain in the coming future. This is a great
read and research and has high prospects

